# ACE Cafe Summer meet BBQ LUNCH SATURDAY 11th AUGUST



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Ace cafÃ©

Anticlockwise on the North Circular Road (A406)

After the traffic lights at Brentfield Road (where you'll see IKEA, McDonaldâ€™s and Texaco), take the second exit marked â€˜Park Royalâ€™, turn right, across the bridge. Turn right, then right again onto the old North Circular Road. The Ace is 100 metres on the left.

Clockwise on the North Circular Road (A406)

Take the first exit after Hanger Lane, and continue going northeast up the old North Circular Road. The Ace is 800 metres on the left. Or take the second exit, turn left, then right onto the old North Circular Road. 100 metres to the Ace.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

We have booked this meet on the 11th August 2007. It is a Saturday and starts at about 11am or when people roll out of bed.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Nice idea to bump this occasionally then :wink: Thanks Tadgers x


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

well u know me John i like to keep this low key, its not like me to post everywhere about a meet. :roll:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Is this a private meet or can anyone join in..?? :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Err ...

Its just TTej as he has no friends :lol:


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

I will be there  ...that's one friend :wink:


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Me too, but only because there's free food :-*


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Didnt realise he had so many friends :?

Oh and there's that skinny little gay one too, who does headlights, whats his name ?

Where?
When?
Who?
What?

Oh yeh, Was !


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I would like to come as i like the combination of raw and uncooked food


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

You WONT be allowed to win twice Mr Hoover :x


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Count me in too then.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

phodge said:


> Cut me in too then.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

You can't stop my domination of the Concours section Me Selman 008


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Is it open to non TT owners


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Not a chance Tony ...the security guards actually stopped us all coming in to check we had a TT :lol:


----------



## L17MRL (Feb 20, 2006)

IM definately coming to this, i wanna redeem my TTR, felt like cutting my wrists when i left the november meet, so much has been done to my car since then, including the remap tomorrow   but the lexus my still be on it :lol: :lol: .

Michael.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Bump.....!

Oh i mean put me down!


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Aaaaagh!!!!!!

That's the first day of my holiday so I won't be able to make it. 

That could well be the last meet when I will have my TT as the PCP is up in September and I'm expecting to hand the car back. Not sure yet what I'll get instead. A Mk2 perhaps but because of the high mileage I do I might have to go for something more practical.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Not a chance Tony ...the security guards actually stopped us all coming in to check we had a TT :lol:


I'll park me Scoob down the road then and hitch a lift :lol:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Sadly I'm not off on my summer hols until kater that week - guess I'll have to come!


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > Not a chance Tony ...the security guards actually stopped us all coming in to check we had a TT :lol:
> ...


You can hitch with me....I argued my way in with the bouncers(they were atleast 6 foot tall) I think I must have intimidated them some way :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Think I might just pop down for this little shindig 8)


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm in... Don't do raw food though :roll:


----------

